# I did something awesome!



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I just made my hub think I was going out on a date! Hahahahahahahahahahaha! I'm not on a date. I'm at a girl friend's house just hanging out. Here's what happened..I called my friend to see what she was doing bc I did not want to be at the house with him. She said for me to come on over and we'd hang out. I told her to give me a few minutes to get dress and I would be over. I started getting dressed and I dressed myself all up. I ended up doing my hair in a sexy updo flip, put on my make up with shimmering eye shadow to draw attention to my eyes, deep red lipstick to make my lips look fuller. I put on dangly ear rings, a matching necklace and bracelets. I put on tight blue jeans, a pink and black low cut top (shows good cleavage) and 4 inch high heel shoes. He was watching me so intently. He followed me from room to room. I ignored him. I did not once make any eye contact with him. But he kept watching me. I gave my daughter a hug good-bye. She asked where I was going. I said I was going out to see a friend. She asked me who my friend was and I said (now mind you my Hub was in the room with us) and I said "it's just a friend" LOLOLOL :rofl: (which is completely honest. My girl friend is just my friend. I'm not sleeping with her!) I walked out of the room and outside to my car. He followed me outside and told me that I looked very nice. I said a casual, breezey "thanks" without even acknowledging his presence. He asked me when I would be back. I said I didnt know. He asked if I could give him a time frame on when I would be back. I said, no. That it was his day off, he could stay with the kids today and that I would be back when I got back. I got in my car, called Paramore and let him see me on the phone as I backed out of the drive way. Hahahahahahahaha Now he thinks I'm out on a date. He knows me, he knows I dont dress up just to go sit at a friends house. I'm going to hang out with her for a while, let him sit and think about me being with someone else. Oh, and I may just come back home later with my hair a bit "messed up" LOLOLOL


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> I just made my hub think I was going out on a date! Hahahahahahahahahahaha! I'm not on a date. I'm at a girl friend's house just hanging out. Here's what happened..I called my friend to see what she was doing bc I did not want to be at the house with him. She said for me to come on over and we'd hang out. I told her to give me a few minutes to get dress and I would be over. I started getting dressed and I dressed myself all up. I ended up doing my hair in a sexy updo flip, put on my make up with shimmering eye shadow to draw attention to my eyes, deep red lipstick to make my lips look fuller. I put on dangly ear rings, a matching necklace and bracelets. I put on tight blue jeans, a pink and black low cut top (shows good cleavage) and 4 inch high heel shoes. He was watching me so intently. He followed me from room to room. I ignored him. I did not once make any eye contact with him. But he kept watching me. I gave my daughter a hug good-bye. She asked where I was going. I said I was going out to see a friend. She asked me who my friend was and I said (now mind you my Hub was in the room with us) and I said "it's just a friend" LOLOLOL :rofl: (which is completely honest. My girl friend is just my friend. I'm not sleeping with her!) I walked out of the room and outside to my car. He followed me outside and told me that I looked very nice. I said a casual, breezey "thanks" without even acknowledging his presence. He asked me when I would be back. I said I didnt know. He asked if I could give him a time frame on when I would be back. I said, no. That it was his day off, he could stay with the kids today and that I would be back when I got back. I got in my car, called Paramore and let him see me on the phone as I backed out of the drive way. Hahahahahahahaha Now he thinks I'm out on a date. He knows me, he knows I dont dress up just to go sit at a friends house. I'm going to hang out with her for a while, let him sit and think about me being with someone else. Oh, and I may just come back home later with my hair a bit "messed up" LOLOLOL


this IS awesome!
you should do it more often AND you should get home in the morning when your hair is all messed up.
good for you appleducklings!


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

That is freaking awesome AD!!

Let him squirm. I'm still chuckling. 

Go have a good time and forget about him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

My GOD you should have heard her giggling on the phone, it was awesome!!!! Talked to her this morning, she was down, I am so happy her day is ending better than it began lol.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

A ROFLMAO! Do do dadodo...A ROFLMAO!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome indeed. You went on a date and didn't compromise your morals. Keep it up.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I wonder if he has called or texted her....I should txt her and ask LOL.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep that is awesome. What are you doing Friday [joke.. joke..]

I did the same except I DID go on two dates. 
Was funny because the second date turned out to be with someone who's partner had had an affair.
We both were letting go! It was fun. We talked about the things we talk about here. It is a common story. 
No boundaries crossed. I posted on the "Letting Go" thread. 

Once again
AWESOME


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I did something kind of simular yesterday lol

We were at a hotel having a birthday party for my daughter, while all the kids were swimming an old friend of mine showed up. He was in town for a wedding. The reception was happening at the hotel. I told my H to keep an eye on the kids, I was going to hang out with my friend for awhile.

I went to the reception.. by the way my friend is male but hes married his wife was there. I hung out with them and caught up on some old times.. it was nice. 

A few hours later I came back to my hotel room.. and realized H had been texting my phone nonstop.. I didn't even notice, and it drove him crazy that I wasn't answering lol


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazing isn't it? Just when we the betrayed, loyal spouses show signs of *moving on with life and enjoying it* that they finally start to realize that we are no longer their consolation prize.

Ladies, you are awesome.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

been home about an hour now. It's been great. He did not call or text me at all but I know he was thinking about me and what I was doing the whole time. I came home with my hair down. It left with it up. I took a shower right away to make him think what was I washing off, lol. Oh, and I brought myself flowers, lol. I think he is jealous but trying not to show it. I can't wait til my next "date" hehehe It's funny how he thinks he can go out with another woman but the second I show any signs of moving on, he gets all jealous.


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

i love this story! when i was still living with my soon to be ex husband, there were times when i would just get dressed up and in a rush head on out. then from room to room (mind you, it was a 1 bedroom apt) he would follow me; asking where are you going? you look nice, are you going to see someone? and i just said, "see you later!" and i ended up going to my mom's.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

oceanbreeze said:


> i love this story! when i was still living with my soon to be ex husband, there were times when i would just get dressed up and in a rush head on out. then from room to room (mind you, it was a 1 bedroom apt) he would follow me; asking where are you going? you look nice, are you going to see someone? and i just said, "see you later!" and i ended up going to my mom's.


It's fun to let them sit and stew isnt it? LOL! Mine never asked me any questions about where I was going but I know it was hard on his mind the whole night. I can't wait til my next "date"


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

morituri said:


> Amazing isn't it? Just when we the betrayed, loyal spouses show signs of *moving on with life and enjoying it* that they finally start to realize that we are no longer their consolation prize.
> 
> Ladies, you are awesome.


awesome indeed. Thank you


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

well played.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Apple You ROCK!!!!!!! You go girl!!! I totally did that a few times with my ex, almost toward our break up I started "going out" I would go out by some cute stuff sometimes leave receipts lying about making it look like I was sort of in a hurr or excited. I would go all out buy some new purfume, get the hair did do it big!. His face was sooo price less he would question me, where I was going with who, what time I would be back. etc You handled that so well. If you really want to get him, I think would be fun is fif you bought yourself some nice chocolates or your favorite candy and bring home a cute stuff animal. Sooo many ideas so lilttle time!. Good for you APPLES!!!!:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I did buy myself flowers, lol! he never questioned me on where I was going or who I was going with. He only asked when I would be back. I said, when I got back is when I would be back. A stuff animal is a good idea. I may have to do that next time


----------

